# Ist der Pc-Zusammenbau bei Mindfactory gut?



## SonTyp99 (3. November 2016)

Ich möchte mir bei Mindfactory meinen pc für 100 €  Zusammenbauen lassen

Ich weiß viele werden mir jetzt einen eigenbau vorschlagen undso, ich will einfach wissen wie der Zusammenbau ist.

Das ist natürlich nur an die gerichtet die sich den Pc auch bei Mindfactory zusammenbauen lassen haben.

Danke fürs lesen 

- SonTyp99


----------



## airXgamer (3. November 2016)

Hier ist der Leitfaden: 
[How-To] PC selbst zusammenbauen
PC bauen ist wie Lego. Vorher ausschlafen, dann Tutorial lesen, einen Freund / Vater / usw. holen der zur Kontrolle mit zu guckt und los gehts!
Außerdem:
Hier sind (fast) keine Leute die ihren PC bei Mindfactory zusammenbauen lassen haben, die meisten konnten wir bekehren und die anderen werden wohl nach der Bestellung nicht wieder auftauchen, wenn nicht irgendwas nicht geht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2016)

SonTyp99 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich nur an die gerichtet die sich den Pc auch bei Mindfactory zusammenbauen lassen haben.


Ich habe noch keinen dort zusammenbauen lassen, aber von drei Usern zumindest Innenraumbildser gesehen.

Die machen das schon ganz gut, und vorallem hast Du Garantie darauf, dass alles funktioniert. Das ist gerade
für den ersten Rechner Gold wert. Die Kabel waren in den Beispielen etwas lieblos verlegt und auch Lüfter
wirst Du notfalls umstecken müssen. Alles nur Kleinigkeiten. Da ich in einem Fall eine sehr schnelle Garantie-
abwicklung mitbekommen habe, halte ich es in der Summe für empfehlenswert.


----------



## Amon (3. November 2016)

Ein Kumpel hat sich letzt noch da seinen Rechner zusammenbauen lassen. Als der dann ankam habe ich da mal rein gesehen, alles ordentlich gemacht, Kabel vernünftig im Gehäuse verlegt zusammen gestrapst usw. Also die machen das da sehr vernünftig.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2016)

Soo schwer ist das mit dem Selbst bauen aber auch wieder nicht.
Lies dir Tipps und Tricks in Ruhe durch, mache einen Liste, auf der steht, was du in welcher Reihenfolge verbaust und dann kann nichts schief gehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2016)

airXgamer schrieb:


> PC bauen ist wie Lego.


Und woran erkennst Du ohne weitere Testbauteile, welche der von die zusammengersteckten Komponten defekt ist? 
In 90% der Fälle ist es wie Lego, in 5% hat man richtig Ärger... So grob geschätzt


----------



## SonTyp99 (3. November 2016)

Vielen dank für eure Antworten und Erfahrungsberichte, aber zusammenbauen werde ich ihn halt net. Dafür bin ich zu tollpatschig und ich will nicht wieder einen PC auf dem gewissen haben.


----------



## SonTyp99 (3. November 2016)

Achja falls das jemand noch sieht, tragen die typen auch wärmeleitpaste auf oder nicht?


----------



## flotus1 (3. November 2016)

Müssen sie ja, anders lässt sich kein Kühler montieren.


----------



## Amon (4. November 2016)

Kommt auf den Kühler an. Bei manchen Kühlern kann es sein dass die sie nicht montieren wegen dem Gewicht und der Gefahr dass es beim Transport zu Schäden kommen kann. Dann muss man das selber machen. Wenn die aber den Kühler montieren dann natürlich auch mit WLP.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## SonTyp99 (4. November 2016)

Wie steht es dann mit nem Alpenphön ben nevis Amon?


----------



## Amon (4. November 2016)

Der sollte kein Problem darstellen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## SonTyp99 (4. November 2016)

Danke du hast mir echt geholfen!


----------



## Hawkins (4. November 2016)

Mein PC ist von Mindfactory und er läuft seit 2 Jahren problemlos.

Warum ich lieber 100€ ausgeb anstatt die Kiste selber zu bauen?
Ich bin nicht mehr der jüngste, meine Zeit ist mir zu kostbar und ich kauf lieber einen fertig funktionierenden PC anstatt stundenlang selber zu basteln und noch mehr graue Haare zu bekommen. Und falls er nicht laufen sollte schickt man ihn einfach kostenlos zurück und er wird repariert. Bei nem selbst gebauten PC muss man selber suchen wo der Fehler liegt.

Zum Mindfactory zusammenbau: Kabelmanagement ist sehr ordentlich, das hätte ich selbst nicht so hinbekommen. Es ist auch alles richtig montiert (Luftstrom etc.). Meinen nächsten PC lass ich sicher auch wieder dort bauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2016)

SonTyp99 schrieb:


> Achja falls das jemand noch sieht, tragen die typen auch wärmeleitpaste auf oder nicht?


Je nach Kühler wird nur die Halterung montiert, der Kühler aber beigelegt. Das sollte man 
im Einzelfall vorher klären. Z.B. machen flache Top-Blower keine Probleme beim Transport:
Raijintek Pallas Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Amon (4. November 2016)

Das sind ja auch eher die großen schweren Kühler ala Dark Rock Pro oder Noctua DH15 die nicht montiert werden.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## airXgamer (6. November 2016)

Du kannst uns auch mal die Konfig / Warenkorb posten, wir gucken dann mal drüber ob das alles so geht.


----------



## SonTyp99 (12. November 2016)

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Bütte


----------



## Mysteria (12. November 2016)

Ssd vergessen.


----------



## Amon (12. November 2016)

Ich würde zwar ein Z Board nehmen um die kompletten Features des Chipsatz es zu haben aber das kannst du so eintüten. 👍

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2016)

SonTyp99 schrieb:


> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Bütte


Das funktioniert so, ich halte nur vom i5-6500 gar nicht, nur vier Kerne und zu geringer Takt.
Ein Xeon 1231 V3 hat trotz den älteren Generation durch den höheren Takt mehr Single Core
Leistung, dazu in Spielen bis zu 30% Mehrleistung wegen SMT. Die Mainboards und der RAM 
sind gerade günstig.
 250,-€ Xeon 1231 V3  Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
70,-€ Z97 Board: Gigabyte GA-Z97-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
80,-€ RAM 8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix

Nur so als Idee, ist eine alte Plattform, hat Nachteile, aber es ist schneller. Mit einem I5-6500 hast
Du in BF1 mit 64 Spielern ganz schnell unter 30 DPS wegen der CPU, das nervt und wird in 4-6 Jahren
mit Spielen dann noch schlimmer werden.


----------

